# When to Use HGC for PCT



## Chillinlow (Oct 9, 2018)

So for those when coming off cycle or TRT there seems to be the constant question of HCG use, there is a good sticky on it, but I figured I’d post another link to a good article.

https://www.excelmale.com/community...you-may-want-to-read-this-hpta-protocol.1560/


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 9, 2018)

Many take HCG while on cycle.....


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 9, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Many take HCG while on cycle.....



Correct and when on cycle is when you should be using it.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 9, 2018)

Not everyone can afford it


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 9, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Not everyone can afford it



With the Nation wide shut down of Apple B’s you should be able to afford it now.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 9, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> With the Nation wide shut down of Apple B’s you should be able to afford it now.



Dont need PCT, Test for life......And stop making fun of my pain


----------

